# Information on people who fly with dogs



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I received this information from a group I'm on with other breeders. Since I received it, I have learned that Becky (Suzy's Mom) has used this service on several occasions, and she can give you first hand information. I have also talked with another breeder who was not happy with them because she could not get a commitment to getting her dog shipped. I have not used the service myself. 
I am doing a copy/paste of the original email I received about these ladies.


Thought I would share this with the rest of you that have problems getting dogs or puppies across the country, and like me, refuse to send a dog in cargo, for safety reasons, or temperature constraints.. There are 2 airline stewardesses in the DC area that work for US Airways. They will fly anywhere in the US( or world, but charge more)~ to pick up and deliver toy dogs ~ they go on the plane with them in their Sherpa, and are hand delivered. The cost is between $300-$350 , depending on which coast. They are delivering a puppy next week for me, and they have been fabulous to work with~
Their contact info is as follows.
Becki 704 779-2805 
or 
Michelle 704-619-1213


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow I work for Delta as a flight attendant and would do this for $300. I live in Atlanta and never thought about doing something like this for extra $$$. What a great idea.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Sounds like an great idea for some extra cash for the airline hostess...and great idea for us pet lovers.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Wow I work for Delta as a flight attendant and would do this for $300. I live in Atlanta and never thought about doing something like this for extra $$$. What a great idea.[/B]



Can you send me an email with your contact information? I would like to get to know you and make referrals to you for shipping. This sounds like a good alternative for me and my pups, and I'm only an hour's flight from you.
My email address is: [email protected].


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I think its a great idea too. Question: is the price of $300 inclusive of the fees associated with the dog shipping, or is that just their price and you still pay the $80-$100? I would think that the breeder would provide a travel kennel for an additional fee so that you wouldn't have to buy one from the airline.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I think its a great idea too. Question: is the price of $300 inclusive of the fees associated with the dog shipping, or is that just their price and you still pay the $80-$100? I would think that the breeder would provide a travel kennel for an additional fee so that you wouldn't have to buy one from the airline.[/B]



I've been told that is the inclusive price, and the person who I was told about brings her Sharpe bag along to transport the pup in.


----------



## pampered pups (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi Everyone,
I actually do this ALOT! I raise Maltese & average between 4 to 12 flights a year, depending on how many puppies I have & how many people prefer to come to my home to pick them up. Its a great way to get your puppies home without much stress. They feel secure because they are with me & almost without exception sleep during the entire flight. I think the hum of the plane just lulls them into dreamland!







Since I'm not an airline stewardess, the cost is variable, depending on tickets, whether I have to stay at a hotel overnight,ect. But prices are many times much cheaper than you think. The customer is generally more than happy to pay a little extra & have the puppy hand delivered by someone it has known all its life. Plus, I love to travel & get many perks, such as frequent flyer miles, paid trips to lots of places,ect. For you other breeders out there who enjoy traveling, its a good option. I have really enjoyed it & so have my puppies!
Dianne


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> I received this information from a group I'm on with other breeders. Since I received it, I have learned that Becky (Suzy's Mom) has used this service on several occasions, and she can give you first hand information. I have also talked with another breeder who was not happy with them because she could not get a commitment to getting her dog shipped. I have not used the service myself.
> I am doing a copy/paste of the original email I received about these ladies.
> 
> 
> ...



We think this is a great price!!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

WOW!! What a great idea!!!!


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

Thank you SO much for this information! 

This little five month old boy is trying to find a way to get cross country to me right now...










OMG, isn't he the cutest thing?!?

I'll be talking to his breeder (Divine) today, and we'll see if these flight attendants might work out for us. Cross your fingers and send some positive thoughts my way, please.

And, just because you can never have too many puppy pictures...


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*Jazzmalt............he is FABULOUS






















I LOVE LOVE LOVE the Divine Line.

Happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

~Carole~*


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

> *Jazzmalt............he is FABULOUS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, Carole! I love Divine's babies, too. Their faces are so beautiful and their temperaments are to die for. This guy was just waiting for me when the time came, so how could I say no? I couldn't! Now if we can just figure out how to get him all the way from Louisiana to Washington State. I have health issues that prevent me from taking long flights, or I'd go pick him up. I hope something works out, and soon, because I.Can't.Wait!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, he is stunning!! What a doll. 

If the flight attendant solution doesn't work out maybe the breeder knows of someone, maybe a college student out for the summer, who would like to make a little extra $ to go across country and deliver the puppy to you. It would give them a free trip to see another area of the country and get paid for it, too. 

I hope you get your puppy soon!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

What a doll!!!!! I hope it all works out for you.


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks, all, for the positive thoughts. I've left a phone message for one of the flight attendants Faye posted at the top of this thread. Angie at Divine had spoken with one of them before, Michelle, and really liked her. The shipping schedules didn't work out for them that time, so Divine has never actually transported via either of these ladies. But, at least they had checked them out and seem to feel okay with them. I'm hoping to hear back from Michelle soon, and praying that everything will work.









I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Sending positive vibrations your way.








Keep us posted.

~Carole~


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

Just a quickie update for anyone else who has difficulty flying, doesn't feel safe with shipping, and would still like the option of getting a puppy from a long-distance breeder. 

After a few days of leaving voicemail messages for Michelle, I gave Becki a ring. Left a voice message and got a call back within a few hours. We had a long conversation, and she's a very nice lady. She's actually not a flight attendant, but a ticket agent employed by US Airways. She hand delivers quite a few puppies every month and loves doing it. She will handle all the pick-up details with the breeder, handle all the flight arrangements, and deliver your puppy to your local airport. 

Her fee for taking care of all the details and hand-carrying my new baby all the way across the country will be between $350-$400. She has spoken with my breeder a few times, kept in touch with me, and will be letting me know tomorrow evening when she'll be delivering the puppy. If everything comes together, I'm supposed to be getting him either Wednesday or Thursday of this week. Wow. That's fast!









For anyone else considering this option, I'll update this thread when I have my new baby and let you know how it all went. 

Carole, thanks for sending out those positive vibrations! And, Faye, thank you so very much for posting this thread. I couldn't have gotten this puppy without your information.


----------



## looking4lucy (Jul 17, 2007)

> Just a quickie update for anyone else who has difficulty flying, doesn't feel safe with shipping, and would still like the option of getting a puppy from a long-distance breeder.
> 
> After a few days of leaving voicemail messages for Michelle, I gave Becki a ring. Left a voice message and got a call back within a few hours. We had a long conversation, and she's a very nice lady. She's actually not a flight attendant, but a ticket agent employed by US Airways. She hand delivers quite a few puppies every month and loves doing it. She will handle all the pick-up details with the breeder, handle all the flight arrangements, and deliver your puppy to your local airport.
> 
> ...


I was wondering how everything went? Were you satisfied with the service? I'm thinking about getting a puppy from out of State myself.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I have used this service myself several times and can say that Michelle is wonderful. But the sad thing is the last time I spoke with her she was taking some time off to spend with her child. I have not personally used Becky but have spoke with her several times and she is a very sweet lady best that I can tell. I know of another lady that also used to deliver. She was also very good with the puppies. I can not say for definite that she still delivers dogs but if you would like her information PM me and I will be happy to get it to you.


----------



## jazzmalt (Feb 6, 2007)

> I was wondering how everything went? Were you satisfied with the service? I'm thinking about getting a puppy from out of State myself.[/B]


It couldn't have gone better and I'd give my highest recommendation to Becki. She was very professional, took excellent care of my pup, and kept in constant contact all along the way. She did everything she said she would do. My breeder was also impressed and said "Becki obviously knows exactly what she's doing." She even delivered my new boy on a holiday...the 4th of July! I wouldn't hesitate to call on Becki again.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Jazzmalt.........Bet you NEVER Forget that wonderful date.























~Carole~

p.s. Does he have a name yet?


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

My hubby and I are doing this on a small scale. We had delivered 3 different dogs for 2 different breeders. I work for Delta Airlines out of Atlanta, Georgia. If you know of someone who needs this service, we might be able to accomodate them. Email me at [email protected] with any questions.

Stephanie


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

> Thought I would share this with the rest of you that have problems getting dogs or puppies across the country, and like me, refuse to send a dog in cargo, for safety reasons, or temperature constraints.. There are 2 airline stewardesses in the DC area that work for US Airways. They will fly anywhere in the US( or world, but charge more)~ to pick up and deliver toy dogs ~ they go on the plane with them in their Sherpa, and are hand delivered. The cost is between $300-$350 , depending on which coast. They are delivering a puppy next week for me, and they have been fabulous to work with~
> Their contact info is as follows.
> Becki 704 779-2805
> or
> Michelle 704-619-1213[/B]



Hi, 
My boyfriend is in charge of getting two bulldog puppies for his boss from FL, and was asking me how we could go about doing it. Could you please provide me with more information? Do you think a bull puppy will be too big to fly in cabin? 

Thanks for your help, Jamie


----------

